# Juristische Schlappe für "Dänenbilling"



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2005)

Jahrelang haben dänische Telefonsexanbieter anhand der Caller-ID Rechnungen verschickt. Es gab Tausende von Beschwerden. Damit soll jetzt Schluß sein.

"Alle dänischen Telefonsexanbieter erklärten sich bereit, von einer Abrechnungsmethode Abstand zu nehmen, bei der Rechnungen erstellt wurden auf der Basis der anrufenden Telefonnummer"

Dies geschieht mit dem Hintergrund, dass ein Anbieter ("Nordic Media") eine Schlappe vor Gericht bezogen hat. In Folge dessen zogen alle anderen Anbieter "den Schwanz ein"...

Die Anbieter erklärten sich bereit, Betroffene zu informieren, dass sie nicht zahlen müssen, "sofern sie nicht tatsächlich angerufen haben oder anderen die Erlaubnis gegeben haben, anzurufen" (???)

Quelle:
Presseerklärung vom 7.11.05
http://www.forbrug.dk/english/dco/dcopressreleases/phonesexservices/
(lädt sehr lange, weiss nicht, warum)

s.a.
http://www.forbrug.dk/english/dco/dcopressreleases/nordicmedia/
(Juli 2005)

Wer ist "Nordic Media"?
Die meisten Beschwerden haben doch wohl "unsere" dänischen-chinesisch-hamburgerischen Freunde betroffen, oder?


----------



## tuxedo (14 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anbieter erklärten sich bereit, Betroffene zu informieren, dass sie nicht zahlen müssen, "sofern sie nicht tatsächlich angerufen haben oder anderen die Erlaubnis gegeben haben, anzurufen" (???)



Mit anderen Worten, die Anbieter und Abrechner geben zu, dass ihre bislang angewendete Methode zur Zahlungsaufforderung es in Kauf genommen hat, zum Großteil Personen anzumahnen, die niemals die Dienste in Anspruch genommen haben. Trotzedem haben sie bewusst versucht von diesen Geld einzuziehen. Meines Erachtens müsste gegen diese Firmen sofort ein Rechnungsstellungsverbot (wia auch immer das juristisch korrekt heisst) erlassen werden.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2005)

Die meisten weiteren Infos sind auf dänisch. Falls jemand diese wunderschöne Sprache spricht (oder finnisch), kann er sich das genauer anschauen. Warum ausgerechnet eine der wenigen Firmen erwähnt wird, die mir leider überhaupt nichts sagen, finde ich auch rätselhaft. Ich habe noch einmal in Kopenhagen nachgefragt diesbezüglich.

Als diese Beschwerden begonnen haben, war von der "Nordic Media" noch nicht die Rede/Schreibe, wohl aber von der "IBC Dänemark/IBC International"
siehe dänisches Verbraucherministerium [link ersetzt]



> Telecom Billing Systems ApS
> Televoice ApS
> IBC Danmark A/S
> De Danske Telefontjenester (Telebud ApS)
> ...



s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96884
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90465
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=66147
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5072

Dann wird vielleicht klarer, worum es hier gehen könnte...


----------

